# Wahlalter ab 0 ?



## MomentInTime (7. September 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob ihr das schon aus den Medien mitbekommen habt, aber
momentan sind 15 Kinder und Jugendliche vor's Bundesverfassungsgericht
gezogen; der Grund:
Sie halten es für verfassungswidrig, dass alle Minderjährigen bei der
Bundestagswahl 2013 nicht wählen durften – damit wurden immerhin
14 Millionen Menschen von insgesamt 80 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland
von der Wahl ausgeschlossen.
Sie halten diesen Umstand, der sich aus Artikel 38 des Grundgesetzes ergibt,
für unvereinbar mit dem Grundgesetz, weil es ja im Artikel 1 heißt "Die Würde
des Menschen ist unantastbar." – damit ist ja Altersdiskriminierung verboten – und
im Artikel 20 heißt „Alle Staatsgewalt geht vom Volke aus.“ – da gehört die
Jugend ja wohl dazu.

Die Nummer hat gewaltigen politischen Sprengstoff, denn falls das
Bundesverfassungsgericht den Kindern Recht geben würde – kein Wortspiel
beabsichtigt ;D – dann müsste die Bundesregierung eine grundlegende
Wahlrechts-Reform durchführen. Heißt das dann Wahlalter ab 0 ? Das wär'
durchaus möglich, denn wenn die Altersbeschränkung grundsätzlich
umgeworfen wird, was will die Bundesregierung dann machen ? Noch eine
Altersbeschränkung einführen, bloß niedriger ?

Die Initiatoren wollen damit jedenfalls erreichen, dass jeder Mensch sein
Wahlrecht ausüben darf, sobald er selbst es kann und möchte – unabhängig
vom Geburtstag. Konkret schwebt ihnen vor, dass man ab 14 oder 16
wahlberechtigt ist – damit dann auch 4 Wochen vor einer Wahl Post bekommt
und Briefwahl machen kann – aber auch früher wählen darf, wenn man sich
selbst im Rathaus in's Wählerverzeichnis eingetragen hat.

Zur Wahlrechts-Initiative der Kinder gibt's auch eine eigene Internet-Seite,
wo man erfährt, wie man die Kinder unterstützen kann und wer überhaupt
diese Kinder sind:

>>> Wir wollen wählen <<<

... ja, was sagt ihr denn zu der Sache ?
Jugend an die Wahlurnen – YAY oder NEY ? Und vor allem: Warum seht ihr das so ?


----------



## JePe (7. September 2014)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, ob ihr das schon aus den Medien mitbekommen habt, aber momentan sind 15 Kinder und Jugendliche vor's Bundesverfassungsgericht gezogen(...)



Genaugenommen klagt die "Stiftung fuer die Rechte zukuenftiger Generationen"; die 15 Kids machen sich in Pressemeldungen zwar gut, die treibenden Kraefte sind sie aber wohl eher nicht. Dem wissenschaftlichen Beirat der Stiftung gehoeren u. a. die Herren Miegel und Raffelhueschen an - die Lobbyarbeit fuer die Versicherungswirtschaft leisten. Nicht, dass ich "Generationengerechtigkeit" nicht fuer ein ehrenwertes Anliegen halte - ganz im Gegenteil. Ich befuerchte nur, dass die langfristigen Motive hier weit weniger ehrenwert sind ...



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Sie halten es für verfassungswidrig(...)Sie halten diesen Umstand, der sich aus Artikel 38 des Grundgesetzes ergibt(...)



Sie halten es fuer verfassungswidrig, dass die Verfassung eingehalten wird? Hach, diese Kinder ...



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> (...)denn falls das Bundesverfassungsgericht den Kindern Recht geben würde – kein Wortspiel beabsichtigt ;D – dann müsste die Bundesregierung eine grundlegende Wahlrechts-Reform durchführen.



Noe - dann muesste der deutsche Bundestag mit einer 2/3 Mehrheit eine Aenderung des Grundgesetzes beschliessen. Rechnerisch in der laufenden Legislative zwar moeglich, aber aeusserst unwahrscheinlich.

Was den Kern der Frage - also Wahlrecht unter 18 - angeht: ich halte ein Absenken des Mindestalters fuer aktives Waehlen auf kommunaler und Landesebene auf 16 (wie in etlichen Bundeslaendern bereits der Fall) oder meinetwegen auch 14 fuer diskutierfaehig, weil es da um eine Politikebene geht, die auch Personen im genannten Alter unmittelbar beruehren kann und auf der sie sich ehrenamtlich auch engagieren koennen (wenn sie es denn wollen). Das Mindestalter von 18 Jahren fuer Bundestags- oder Europawahlen hingegen halte ich fuer angemessen, weil nach meiner Ueberzeugung die ueberwaeltigende Mehrheit der 15jaehrigen weder ueber genuegend Interesse an noch Wissen um komplexe politische Themen verfuegt.


----------



## Stueppi (7. September 2014)

Es gibt einen Grund warum Kinder nicht wählen sollen. Sie sind leicht manipulierbar und vertreten somit selten ihre eigene Meinung, zum anderen würde viele einfach nur so zum spaß wählen. Die auswirkungen, wenn jemand wie NPD gewählt worden ist, klingt nicht sehr spaßig.
Am wahrscheinlichsten ist es aber das die meisten sowieso nicht wählen werden, einfach weils sie nicht beschäftigt.


----------



## Kinguin (7. September 2014)

Also wenn ich mir so die Leute in meinem Altersbereich ansehe,dann denke ich mir oft - wie kann man so desinteressiert sein an Politik? ^^
Andererseits ist es besser,wenn solche nicht wählen,sonst kommt da noch irgendnen Murks raus
Denke aber auch,viele würden trotzdem nicht wählen gehen,auch wenn es schon früher erlaubt wäre
Zudem können nur die wenigsten die Tragweite ihrer Entscheidungen verstehen,man sollte wirklich nur wählen,wenn man sich selbst im Klaren ist,warum

Bzgl der Sache mit dem Manipulieren,es stimmt schon,dass Jugendliche leichter zu beeinflussen sind
Aber so einfach dann auch wieder nicht,tatsächlich gibt es genug die ihre eigene Meinung vertreten können und das schon mit 15+ (zum Leidwesen ihrer Eltern manchmal )


----------



## MomentInTime (7. September 2014)

Naja, also hast du dir schon mal die Ergebnisse der U18 angeschaut ? Anhand derer kann man ja gut sehen, wie die Jugend wählt:
Thüringen 2014 / Jugendwahl U18

... also, ich find' ehrlich gesagt, dass das Ergebnis nicht mehr Murks ist als bei der Erwachsenen-Wahl  ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2014)

Ich denke da gibt es wichtigere Dinge wie die Wahl durch " Kinder "


----------



## DerLachs (7. September 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Das Mindestalter von 18 Jahren fuer Bundestags- oder  Europawahlen hingegen halte ich fuer angemessen, weil nach meiner  Ueberzeugung die ueberwaeltigende Mehrheit der 15jaehrigen weder ueber  genuegend Interesse an noch Wissen um komplexe politische Themen  verfuegt.





Stueppi schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Grund warum Kinder nicht wählen sollen. Sie sind leicht manipulierbar und vertreten somit selten ihre eigene Meinung, zum anderen würde viele einfach nur so zum spaß wählen. .



Das kann man auf einen Großteil der Erwachsenen übertragen. Die dürfen aber dennoch wählen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2014)

Sicherlich Pappnasen hat man in jedem Alter aber trotzdem sollte es eine Untergrenze geben. Man geht ja eben davon aus aber dem Alter XY eine bestimmte Reife vorhanden ist


----------



## Abductee (7. September 2014)

Viel sinnvoller als ein geringes Wahlalter wäre ein verpflichtender Ethik-Unterricht an Schulen, Abschaffung aller Religionen und Pflichtschule bis ein gewisses Grundwissen nachweisbar ist.


----------



## XyZaaH (7. September 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Viel sinnvoller als ein geringes Wahlalter wäre ein verpflichtender Ethik-Unterricht an Schulen, Abschaffung aller Religionen und Pflichtschule bis ein gewisses Grundwissen nachweisbar ist.


Sicher nicht ^^ Ethik ist der größte Mist. Beim Rest OK von mir aus aber Ethik ist echt schlimm.


----------



## coroc (8. September 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Sicher nicht ^^ Ethik ist der größte Mist. Beim Rest OK von mir aus aber Ethik ist echt schlimm.


 Und warum? 

Weil man lernt selber zu denken? Weil man aus anderen Sichtweisen über eine Sache spricht?

Ich will dich nicht persönklich angreifen, aber du klingst mir sehr nach einem frustrierten Ethik Schüler. ^^


----------



## MomentInTime (8. September 2014)

My 2 cents:
Ich find', dass zur Wahl zu gehen ein Bürgerrecht ist und somit jeder Person mit deutscher Staatsbürgerschaft
zuzustehen hat – für Kommunalebene bin ich sogar für Wahlrecht für Menschen, die hier lange leben, aber
keine deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit haben, aber ich schweif' jetzt ab... zurück zur Sache: Bzw, wenn Wahlrecht
nach unten hin – also bei Minderjährigen – beschnitten wird, dann hat's gefälligst auch nach oben hin – Vorschlag:
Ab 75 Jahren – beschnitten zu werden.
Vor allem muss man sich bei der Sache auch mal eines vor Augen halten:
Die junge Generation hat am stärksten die Konsequenzen unserer heutigen Politik auszubaden – nämlich ein
ganzes Leben lang, mehr als 70 Jahre, und das sollte man mal vor dem Hintergrund unserer Rentenpolitik,
unserem Umgang mit Atommüll, oder unserer Politik bezüglich Klimawandel reflektieren. Wenn man diesen
Gedanken in aller Konsequenz weiterverfolgt, würd' man sogar bei einem Wahlrecht landen, das mit
zunehmendem Alter immer weniger wird bis es im ganz hohem Alter fast verschwunden ist, aber diese
Konsequenz ist nicht meine Position, weil wie gesagt:
Für mich ist Wahlrecht = Grundrecht/Bürgerrecht.


----------



## Ifosil (9. September 2014)

U18 wählt nicht selbstbestimmt, sondern kann sehr leicht beeinflusst werden. Dies trifft aber auch auf viele Ü18 zu.


----------



## Teutonnen (10. September 2014)

Ich wäre für eine Abschaffung der Altersgrenze und die Einführung einer abzulegenden Reifeprüfung.


----------



## XyZaaH (10. September 2014)

coroc schrieb:


> Und warum?
> 
> Weil man lernt selber zu denken? Weil man aus anderen Sichtweisen über eine Sache spricht?
> 
> Ich will dich nicht persönklich angreifen, aber du klingst mir sehr nach einem frustrierten Ethik Schüler. ^^


Weil das einzige was wir dieses Jahr im Ethik Unterricht gemacht haben war über Schwangerschaftsabbruch zu reden und über die Bewegung zur Ausrottung der Menschheit wo unser Lehrer für die Ausrottung der Menschheit war. Und weil wir in der 5ten klasse ein Film über Kinderpornografie in Mexiko gesehen haben mit schwulenpornos.


----------



## Joselman (10. September 2014)

Ich wäre ja für eine Art Führerschein um Wahlberechtigt zu sein. Ein rel. einfacher Test um zu sehen ob der Wähler überhaupt plan davon hat was er da tut.
Ich kenne jemand der pro Köln gewählt hat selber aber Ausländer ist. Warum fragt man sich da? Tja die Begründung war easy: Pro ist gut also für Köln! Der Kerl hatte keine Ahnung was er da gemacht hat.

Das Alter spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja für eine Art Führerschein um Wahlberechtigt zu sein.


 
Man könnte auch einen Führerschein zum Kinder kriegen einführen.
Aber so oder so würde das gegen die Grundrechte verstoßen.


----------



## Verminaard (10. September 2014)

Ifosil schrieb:


> U18 wählt nicht selbstbestimmt, sondern kann sehr leicht beeinflusst werden. Dies trifft aber auch auf viele Ü18 zu.


 
Beim waehlen ist es also ein Problem das "Minderjaehrige" leicht beeinflusst werden koennen.
Aber unsere Gesellschaft hat absolut kein Problem das Kirchen/Religionen Kinder ab der Geburt massiv und aktiv beeinflussen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. September 2014)

Spoiler






Joselman schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemand der pro Köln gewählt hat selber aber Ausländer ist. Warum fragt man sich da? Tja die Begründung war easy: Pro ist gut also für Köln! Der Kerl hatte keine Ahnung was er da gemacht hat.
> 
> Das Alter spielt keine Rolle.


Ja da gab es jetzt zur Landtagswahl hier in Sachsen wieder beste Beispiele. 

Muslimische Frau mit Kind. 

Kind hält NPD-Luftballon in der Hand. 

Aber jeder soll wie er mag.



Ich wäre *gegen* ein Wahlrecht für Minderjährig.
Schlichtweg da sie leicht beeinflussbar sind und schnell ihren Standpunkt wechseln.


----------



## Abductee (10. September 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Beim waehlen ist es also ein Problem das "Minderjaehrige" leicht beeinflusst werden koennen.
> Aber unsere Gesellschaft hat absolut kein Problem das Kirchen/Religionen Kinder ab der Geburt massiv und aktiv beeinflussen.



Das gehört genau so abgeschafft.


----------



## Verminaard (10. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich wäre *gegen* ein Wahlrecht für Minderjährig.
> Schlichtweg da sie leicht beeinflussbar sind und schnell ihren Standpunkt wechseln.


 
Das Thema ist aber mMn weitaus komplexer.
Es wurde ja schon mehrfach angesprochen. Die Waehler am anderen Altersende.
Ich trau mich mal zu behaupten, das etliche davon Gewohnheitswaehler sind, egal was "ihre" Partei gerade vorhat.
Nachbarn von unserer Oma waehlen generell nur die CDU, weil das sind ja Christen und die sind gut. 
Da kommt man auch nicht mit vernuenftigen Argumenten gegen an.

Auf der einen Seite wuerde ich mehr und direkte Demokratie begruessen, auf der anderen Seite, wenn man ernsthaft drueber nachdenkt, kann man zu dem Schluss kommen das die breite Masse zu sowas gar nicht faehig ist.

Schoen das wir uns aber ueber sowas nicht wirklich Gedanken machen muessen. Diese ganze "Demokratie" ist sowieso aufgesetzt und da um uns alle zu beruhigen. Gemacht wird doch staendig was Anderes


----------



## hbf878 (10. September 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Das Thema ist aber mMn weitaus komplexer.
> Es wurde ja schon mehrfach angesprochen. Die Waehler am anderen Altersende.
> Ich trau mich mal zu behaupten, das etliche davon Gewohnheitswaehler sind, egal was "ihre" Partei gerade vorhat.
> Nachbarn von unserer Oma waehlen generell nur die CDU, weil das sind ja Christen und die sind gut.
> Da kommt man auch nicht mit vernuenftigen Argumenten gegen an.


Richtig! Ist bei meiner Großmutter genauso. 

In D verändert sich die Bevölkerungsstruktur gravierend, die "Babyboomer" - zahlenmäßig stärkste Generation - gehen nun langsam in Rente, aber es kommen immer weniger Kinder nach. Deshalb sehe ich die Gefahr, dass die Politik sich in Deutschland bald zu sehr auf die Rentner fokussiert und die Bedürfnisse der nachkommenden Generationen vernachlässigt. Als Beispiel die sozialpolitisch unsinnige "Rente ab 63", die genau auf die Babyboomer-Generation zugeschnitten ist, damit die SPD dort Stimmen abfischen kann. 
Um ein Gleichgewicht zwischen Senioren- und Familienpolitik zu schaffen, wäre ich dafür, dass entweder
-- ein Wahlhöchstalter von bspw. 72 Jahren eingeführt wird (so könnten alle Rentner während ihrer Rentenzeit noch einmal wählen). Es gibt wohl keine Partei, die das durchsetzen wollen würde, da sie ja dann die Stimmen der mitgliederstärksten Generation verlieren würde - wer lässt sich schon gerne das Wahlrecht, den Führerschein o.ä. entziehen? 
Außerdem: die Argumente "leicht zu beeinflussen" (vor allem durch Darstellung einer vermeintlichen Bedrohung) und "mangelnde geistige Reife / Fitness" trifft ja neben Minderjährigen wohl auch auf viele ältere Mitbürger zu - oder wer verhalf der CDU fast zur absoluten Mehrheit und fällt regelmäßig auf den Enkeltrick und Konsorten rein? Die 14-18-Jährigen ja wohl eher nicht  
oder
-- das Wahlmindestalter auf 0 Jahre herabgesetzt wird. Dabei dürften die Eltern, bis ihre Kinder 14 sind, für sie mitstimmen, ab 14 dürften die Kinder selber abstimmen. Das würde zu einer familienfreundlicheren und zukunftsorientierteren Politik führen (die Eltern wollen ja meistens das Beste für die Zukunft ihrer Kinder), zur vermehrten Auseinandersetzung mit der Politik innerhalb der Familie und in der Schule führen und außerdem ggf einen zusätzlichen Anreiz zum Kinderkriegen darstellen. Jugendfokussierte Parteien würden gegenüber der "Dominanz der Älteren" besser bestehen können. 

Übrigens, was viele nicht bedenken: Wahlalter ab 18 bedeutet:
20% der Bevölkerung erleben ihre erste Bundestagswahl mit 18
20% der Bevölkerung erleben ihre erste Bundestagswahl mit 19
20% der Bevölkerung erleben ihre erste Bundestagswahl mit 20
20% der Bevölkerung erleben ihre erste Bundestagswahl mit 21
20% der Bevölkerung erleben ihre erste Bundestagswahl mit 22
Bedeutet, dass trotz aktuellem Wahlrecht ab 18 manche schon lange berufstätig sind und als Volljährige seit alle Pflichten ausüben, bis sie zum ersten Mal den Bundestag wählen dürfen - oder andersrum bis zu 4 Jahre volljährig in einem politischen System mitwirken müssten, dass sie trotz Volljährigkeit nicht wählen durften.

Genauso gilt, dass bei Wahlen ab 14 *60%* bei ihrer ersten Abstimmung *mindestens 16* und sogar 20% volljährig sein würden. Hört sich doch schon deutlich weniger dramatisch an, als "eine Horde wilder 14jähriger wählt ab sofort unseren Bundestag" 

Und in Sachen politisches Interesse im Jugendalter sollten hier viele nicht von sich auf andere schließen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. September 2014)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Richtig! Ist bei meiner Großmutter genauso.


Das hat auch seine Gründe, aber ich kann dein Anliegen nachvollziehen.


hbf878 schrieb:


> Außerdem: die Argumente "leicht zu beeinflussen" (vor allem durch  Darstellung einer vermeintlichen Bedrohung) und "mangelnde geistige  Reife / Fitness" trifft ja neben Minderjährigen wohl auch auf viele  ältere Mitbürger zu - oder wer verhalf der CDU fast zur absoluten  Mehrheit und fällt regelmäßig auf den Enkeltrick und Konsorten rein? Die  14-18-Jährigen ja wohl eher nicht


Nunja das Porblem ist ganz einfach, ein Teil der Jungend hat den Horizont und dem andren Teil fehlt er. Und genau so ist das bei den älteren Mitmenschen. Und das Problem ergibt sich dann von ganz allein.. 

Ich habe von vielen in meiner Umgebung zu hören bekommen, dass sie die CDU gewählt haben aus dem einfachen Grund, dass es eine Mehrheit gibt und man sich dadurch schnellere Beschlüsse erhofft.  Trotzdem hat es nicht zur Mehrheit im sächsischen Landtag gereicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (10. September 2014)

Mein Vote gibt es aber dann für die Einführung des qualifizierenden Wahlberechtigungstestes.

Nur wer vor der Wahl eine Prüfung über die Wahlprogramme der unterschiedlichen Parteien abgelegt hat und diese mit mindestens 2/3 der möglichen Punkte bestanden hat wird überhaupt zur Abstimmung zugelassen 
Allen anderen wird die Wahlberechtigung für diese eine Wahl entzogen .

Das Plädoyer auf Altersdiskriminierung empfinde ich schon als sehr gewagt. Wenn die Werten Herren und Damen damit durchkommen würden, dann müssten m.E. alle entsprechenden gesetzlichen Regelungen geändert werden. 
Also z.B. auch:
- Volle Geschäftsfähigkeit ab 0 Jahren.
- Hochzeit ab 0 Jahren.
- Keine Erziehungsberechtigten mehr, denn das wäre ja auch eine Altersdiskriminierung.
- kein Jugendschutz mehr, denn das ist auch Altersdiskriminierung
- und gaaaaanz Wichtig Führerschein ab 0 Jaren!

Ob ich mich in diesem Deutschland dann sicher fühlen würde, dass lasse ich jetzt mal im Raum stehen


----------



## Polyethylen (10. September 2014)

Ich bin dagegen! 
Und das sag ich als 17-jähriger, im Dezember 18, der also die Bundestags-, Europa-, und Landtagswahl in Sachsen verpasst hat. Naja, Landratswahl kommt 2015, da ist dann das erste mal. 
Ich wöllte nicht, das meinetwegen 8jährige oder, mal realistischer eingeschätzt, 14 Jährige den Bundestag wählen. Gerade weil jüngere leichter zu beeinflussen sind, gerade wenn ich auf die extremen Parteien NPD und teilweise die Linke sehe. Die geschichtlich brisanten Themen, wo man über die Machenschaften der "Vorgänger" aufgeklärt wird (2. WK, DDR), werden erst in der 10. Klasse oder am Ende der 9. Klasse angefangen unterrichtet zu werden.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nunja das Porblem ist ganz einfach, ein Teil der Jungend hat den Horizont und dem andren Teil fehlt er. Und genau so ist das bei den älteren Mitmenschen. Und das Problem ergibt sich dann von ganz allein..
> 
> Ich habe von vielen in meiner Umgebung zu hören bekommen, dass sie die CDU gewählt haben aus dem einfachen Grund, dass es eine Mehrheit gibt und man sich dadurch schnellere Beschlüsse erhofft.  Trotzdem hat es nicht zur Mehrheit im sächsischen Landtag gereicht.
> 
> ...


 
Das hast du aber überall quer durch das Alter.
Sieht man ja schön an der letzten Landtagswahl wo die AfD 10% geholt hat mit Themen die sowas von an der Gesellschaft vorbei gehen.


----------



## jojo_hau (10. September 2014)

Ich finde die Kinder die Klagen haben recht aber ich bin nicht dafür das man das Wahlalter auf 0 setzen sollte.
Ich glaube viele Kinder (genau so Erwachsene) sind sich bei so etwas nicht bewusst was sie wählen oder was für einen Einfluss ein Einzelner bei so einer Wahl haben kann.
Man sollte eher die Kinder in der Schule besser über die Politik und die einzelnen Parteien aufklären.


----------



## IluBabe (13. September 2014)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Naja, also hast du dir schon mal die Ergebnisse der U18 angeschaut ? Anhand derer kann man ja gut sehen, wie die Jugend wählt:
> Thüringen 2014 / Jugendwahl U18
> 
> ... also, ich find' ehrlich gesagt, dass das Ergebnis nicht mehr Murks ist als bei der Erwachsenen-Wahl  ...


Wenn man mit verschiedenen Sozialfächern zum aufrechten Demokraten erzogen wird kommt halt bei Staatsbildung auch nur das abgeschaltete Denken raus. Insofern ist es wurscht ob Kids wählen dürfen oder nicht.



jojo_hau schrieb:


> Man sollte eher die Kinder in der Schule besser über die Politik und die einzelnen Parteien aufklären.


Aufklären über was über die Säulen der Demokratie. Oder über was? Das ist eh öde, und wenn man darüber auch Prüfungen schreibt, also sich sowas auch noch reinziehen muss, weil sonst die Noten schlecht ausfallen, dann wird sich sicher sehr viel Interesse dafür aufbauen.


----------



## MomentInTime (13. September 2014)

My 2 cents:
Ich find', dass zur Wahl zu gehen ein Bürgerrecht ist und somit jeder Person mit
deutscher Staatsbürgerschaft zuzustehen hat – für Kommunalebene bin ich
sogar für Wahlrecht für Menschen, die hier lange leben, aber keine deutsche
Staatsangehörigkeit haben, aber ich schweif' jetzt ab... zurück zur Sache:
Bzw, wenn Wahlrecht nach unten hin – also bei Minderjährigen – beschnitten
wird, dann hat's gefälligst auch nach oben hin – Vorschlag: Ab
75 Jahren – beschnitten zu werden.
Vor allem muss man sich bei der Sache auch mal eines vor Augen halten:
Die junge Generation hat am stärksten die Konsequenzen unserer heutigen
Politik auszubaden – nämlich ein ganzes Leben lang, mehr als 70 Jahre, und
das sollte man mal vor dem Hintergrund unserer Rentenpolitik, unserem
Umgang mit Atommüll, oder unserer Politik bezüglich Klimawandel reflektieren.
Wenn man diesen Gedanken in aller Konsequenz weiterverfolgt, würd' man
sogar bei einem Wahlrecht landen, das mit zunehmendem Alter immer weniger
wird bis es im ganz hohem Alter fast verschwunden ist, aber diese Konsequenz
ist nicht meine Position, weil wie gesagt:
Für mich ist Wahlrecht = Grundrecht/Bürgerrecht.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (14. September 2014)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Mein Vote gibt es aber dann für die Einführung des qualifizierenden Wahlberechtigungstestes.
> 
> Nur wer vor der Wahl eine Prüfung über die Wahlprogramme der unterschiedlichen Parteien abgelegt hat und diese mit mindestens 2/3 der möglichen Punkte bestanden hat wird überhaupt zur Abstimmung zugelassen
> Allen anderen wird die Wahlberechtigung für diese eine Wahl entzogen .
> ...


 
Ein Wahlberechtigungstest wiederum wäre eine Diskriminierung von geistig weniger reifen Menschen


----------



## Teutonnen (17. September 2014)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Ein Wahlberechtigungstest wiederum wäre eine Diskriminierung von geistig weniger reifen Menschen



Wäre es nicht - jedem steht es frei, sich zu bilden. Tut man das nicht, isr man selber Schuld.


----------



## jojo_hau (17. September 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Aufklären über was über die Säulen der Demokratie. Oder über was? Das ist eh öde, und wenn man darüber auch Prüfungen schreibt, also sich sowas auch noch reinziehen muss, weil sonst die Noten schlecht ausfallen, dann wird sich sicher sehr viel Interesse dafür aufbauen.



Da gebe ich dir Recht. Ich glaube nicht das so ein Thema sehr interessant wäre aber das ist mit vielen Themen in der Schule so.

Vielen dank für deine Antwort.


----------



## Zureh (18. September 2014)

Politik ist halt für viele - mich nicht ausgeschlossen - nicht gerade das spannendste Thema. Ich informiere mich auch nicht wirklich aktiv über Politik. Aber allein durch regelmäßiges Radio hören (Weg zur Arbeit und zurück ) bekommt man genug mit, um sich einen guten Überblick zu verschaffen.


----------



## Verminaard (18. September 2014)

Zureh schrieb:


> Aber allein durch regelmäßiges Radio hören (Weg zur Arbeit und zurück ) bekommt man genug mit, um sich einen guten Überblick zu verschaffen.


 Dann bekommst du das was dir die Medien vorsetzen. Nicht mehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. September 2014)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Naja, also hast du dir schon mal die Ergebnisse der U18 angeschaut ? Anhand derer kann man ja gut sehen, wie die Jugend wählt:
> Thüringen 2014 / Jugendwahl U18
> 
> ... also, ich find' ehrlich gesagt, dass das Ergebnis nicht mehr Murks ist als bei der Erwachsenen-Wahl  ...



Man muss sich nur ein ausreichend übles Vergleichsobjekt suchen und schon kommt man zum gewünschten Schluss 
Aber mangelhaft durchdacht werden die Angaben trotzdem sein. Zu dem besteht bei solchen Jugend-Umfragen (!) meist ein selektierender Effekt hin zu (basis-)demokratisch/links eingestellten Jugendlichen - einfach weil den anderen bzw. deren Umfeld, dass so eine Befragung organisieren könnte, das nötige Interesse fehlt. Die durchschnittliche Meinung der U18 dürfte z.B. deutlich weniger Piraten und Grüne enthalten, vermutlich auch weniger PARTEI.




Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich wäre für eine Abschaffung der Altersgrenze und die Einführung einer abzulegenden Reifeprüfung.



Afaik endeten allen bisherigen Versuche, Bürgerrechte an bestimmte Vorraussetzungen zu knüpfen, mit massiver Unterdrückung von Bevölkerungsteilen. Mir würde auch kein Weg einfallen, wie so etwas anders umgesetzt werden sollte - und davon abgesehen sollte es das Ziel einer Demokratie sein, dass alle intelligent wählen und nicht alle auszuschließen, die dies nicht machen.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Beim waehlen ist es also ein Problem das "Minderjaehrige" leicht beeinflusst werden koennen.
> Aber unsere Gesellschaft hat absolut kein Problem das Kirchen/Religionen Kinder ab der Geburt massiv und aktiv beeinflussen.


 
Von Medien oder gar Eltern ganz zu schweigen…


----------



## Seeefe (20. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht - jedem steht es frei, sich zu bilden. Tut man das nicht, isr man selber Schuld.



wie soll der test den aussehen? irgendwo müsste man die grenze ziehen,  und alle die unter die grenze fallen würden wären diskriminiert. 
Zudem glaube ich manche hier denken man hätte keine ahnung vom leben nur weil man die bestimmte partei wählt die anderen nicht gefällt. man hat schon seine gründe, die die keine haben gehen bei uns eh nicht wählen.


----------



## Shiyoo (26. September 2014)

Wählen ab 0? Ich bin dafür, dass man mindestens einen Schulabschluss besitzen sollte um wählen zu dürfen..


----------



## shadie (26. September 2014)

Shiyoo schrieb:


> Wählen ab 0? Ich bin dafür, dass man mindestens einen Schulabschluss besitzen sollte um wählen zu dürfen..


 
so sehe ich das irgendwie auch.

Bei den ganzen Trollen und bei *manchen * jungendlichen die "etwas seltsam sind", halte ich es nicht für sonderlich klug dass Kinder im Alter von 12 oder 14 wählen gehen.

Ich kenne das noch aus meiner Schulzeit.
Wir hatten damals mit der parallelklasse zeitgleich (nicht gemeinsam) Geschichtsunterricht.
Thema: 2. Weltkrieg

Unsere Klasse war immer die "Vorzeigeklasse" die anderen genau das Gegenteil.

Wir kamen aus dem Unterricht waren etwas schockiert was da früher passiert ist (wusste davor ja noch keiner)

ja die andere klasse kam mit erhobener hand aus dem Raum marschiert.


Was ich damit sagen will, in dem Alter denken viele Jugendlich noch nicht so wirklich über Politik nach.
Entweder wird dann das gewählt was man so am meisten hört: CDU SPD, was diese noch mächtiger machen würde

Oder die Idioten unter den jugendlichen gehen NPD wählen.


Wirklich geholfen ist damit dann natürlich keinem.
Ich will mit dem text auch niemandem zu nahe treten aber ich weiß halt dass man in dem Alter genug anders im kopf hat als das man sich noch über Politik Gedanken machen kann.


Daher finde ich es aktuell überhaupt nicht diskriminierend, dass man erst ab 18 wählen darf..


Prinzipiell ist der Denkansatz von den Jugendlichen aber nachvollziehbar, scheinen ja wohl auch welche zu sein, die sich für das thema interessieren.


----------



## Pagz (26. September 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> so sehe ich das irgendwie auch.
> 
> Bei den ganzen Trollen und bei *manchen * jungendlichen die "etwas seltsam sind", halte ich es nicht für sonderlich klug dass Kinder im Alter von 12 oder 14 wählen gehen.
> 
> ...



Es gibt auch ähnlich viele Erwachsene "Idioten", die NPD etc. wählen. Die Antwort darauf sollte in einer Demokratie aber nicht sein, diesen Leute das Wählen zu verbieten, sondern durch Bildung etc. die Ursachen für dieses Wahlverhalten zu bekämpfen. 
Nichtsdestotrotz kann man von einem durchschnittlicher 10 Jähriger natürlich noch nicht verlangen, sich eine selbstständige politische Meinung zu bilden. Über ein Wahlrecht ab 16 sollte man aber meiner Meinung nach diskutieren...


----------



## Zocker_Boy (29. September 2014)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Ich bin dagegen!
> Und das sag ich als 17-jähriger, im Dezember 18, der also die Bundestags-, Europa-, und Landtagswahl in Sachsen verpasst hat. Naja, Landratswahl kommt 2015, da ist dann das erste mal.
> Ich wöllte nicht, das meinetwegen 8jährige oder, mal realistischer eingeschätzt, 14 Jährige den Bundestag wählen. Gerade weil jüngere leichter zu beeinflussen sind, gerade wenn ich auf die extremen Parteien NPD und teilweise die Linke sehe. Die geschichtlich brisanten Themen, wo man über die Machenschaften der "Vorgänger" aufgeklärt wird (2. WK, DDR), werden erst in der 10. Klasse oder am Ende der 9. Klasse angefangen unterrichtet zu werden.



Dieses Problem sehe ich aber auch bei sehr betagten (das Wort "alt" klingt irgendwie immer so abwertend ^^) Leuten.
Ich meine, wer sagt denn, dass die 90-jährigen im Altersheim noch selbst ihr Kreuzchen setzen? 
Meist läuft das doch auch eher so ab:
"Oh, Frau xy, können Sie überhaupt noch lesen, was da steht? Können Sie noch den Kugelschreiber halten?"
- die alte Dame rückt die Brille zurecht -
"Nein ich sehe nichts, welche Parteien gibt es denn überhaupt...?"
"Sehen Sie, da müssen Sie wählen..."

Ich weiß, vom Grundsatz her ist eine solche Wahlbeeinflussung zwar verboten, aber in etlichen Altersheimen geht es tatsächlich so zu.

Von daher wäre ich dafür, dass sagen wir mal bei 85 Jahren, das Wahlrecht tatsächlich erlöschen sollte, zumal Leuten in diesem Alter die Politik in den meisten Fällen sowieso egal ist, weil sie - salopp gesagt - keine große Zukunft mehr vor sich haben.

Ich bin mir übrigens sehr wohl bewusst, dass derartige Entscheidungen irgendwann auch mich selbst betreffen können, das ändert aber nichts an meiner Meinung.


----------



## Hänschen (7. Oktober 2014)

Kinder wollen hauptsächlich Mami und Papi spielen, sich fortpflanzen und ein glückliches langes Leben führen 

Was wirklich läuft wissen die gar nicht ... aber die 14 Mio. was können die schon viel kaputtmachen ?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. Oktober 2014)

Kind /=/ Kind

Es gibt Kinder die eigentlich bei ~14-15 Erwachsen genung um zu Wählen, es gibt aber auch solche die sich mit 18+ einfach "dumm" benehmen. Ich weiß es selber denn, anders als viele hier im Thread, bin ich selber ein Kind/Jugendlicher.

Man kann es einfach nicht sagen: ab 14/16/18 bist du alt genung. Es ist unterschiedlich. Ich würde selber sehr gerne wählen gehen, ich weiß auch wem ich wählen würde.


----------



## IluBabe (8. Oktober 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Kinder wollen hauptsächlich Mami und Papi spielen, sich fortpflanzen und ein glückliches langes Leben führen
> 
> Was wirklich läuft wissen die gar nicht ... aber die 14 Mio. was können die schon viel kaputtmachen ?


Nüx, jedenfalls würden sie die Statistik schönen. Immerhin würden die zu aufrechen Demokraten verschulten Kinder wohl massiv die Wahlbeteiligung pushen. Wobei man dann wohl auch sagen kann dass selbst wenn wieder 60%+ zur Wahl gehen immer noch nur eine Hälfte+X abzüglich der ungültigen Stimmen dann tatsächlich regiert - oder anders gesagt die Regierung wohl ebenfalls nicht mal 50% der Bevölkerung repäsentiert, selbst wenn alle Kinder wählen // können gehen dürften sollen müssen wollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Kinder wollen hauptsächlich Mami und Papi spielen, sich fortpflanzen und ein glückliches langes Leben führen
> 
> Was wirklich läuft wissen die gar nicht ... aber die 14 Mio. was können die schon viel kaputtmachen ?


 
Es geht nicht nur um "nichts wissen".
Es geht auch um Abhängigkeit und Beeinflussbarkeit.


----------



## Amon (8. Oktober 2014)

Manche sind mit 18 nicht mal reif genug zum wählen und jetzt sollen auch noch Blagen wählen dürfen?! Ich hoffe mal nicht dass das durch kommt. Die regen sich dann wahrscheinlich noch auf dass da nicht Justin Biber auf dem Wahlzettel steht. Wenn ich mir so ansehe was hier so an grenzdebilen Jungvolk durch die Straßen läuft und dann daran denke dass die wählen dürften bekomme ich Angst.


----------



## Govego (13. Oktober 2014)

wahlalter ab 0 jahren, wegen altersdiskreminierung? als ob sich 15 jährige kinder mit politischen themen auseinander setzen, um sich dann daraus eine meinung zu bilden. ich kann es mir richtig vorstellen, zehn jähriger fragt mama und papa, was er bei dem wahlzettel ankreuzen soll, soviel noch mal zum grundsatz der wahl, dass sie geheim sei 
was kommt als nächstes? da man den wahlzettel lesen muß, ist es schon eine diskreminierung gegenüber leuten die nicht lesen können?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (14. Oktober 2014)

Govego schrieb:


> als ob sich 15 jährige kinder mit politischen themen auseinander setzen, um sich dann daraus eine meinung zu bilden.



Ich tue das bereits mit 14  Und da kenne ich viele. Man siehe sich die ganzen kurdischen und türkischen Jugendliche an, die sich mit dem Thema "Kobane" auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Govego (15. Oktober 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich tue das bereits mit 14  Und da kenne ich viele. Man siehe sich die ganzen kurdischen und türkischen Jugendliche an, die sich mit dem Thema "Kobane" auseinandersetzen.


 
solange du mir keinen durchschnittswert, bezogen auf die BRD, angeben kannst, kann ich mit dieser aussage nichts anfangen.
wenn du viele kennst, die das machen ist das zwar toll, aber möglicherweise seit ihr statistisch betrachtet einfach nur ausreißer und somit zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2014)

Von der Representativität ganz abgesehen:
Ein mündiger Bürger muss sich nicht nur mit (ein-zwei) politischen Themen auseinandersetzen. Er muss sich einen Überblick über alle relevanten Bereiche verschaffen - und die Einstellung der Parteien hierzu über einen längeren Zeitraum berücksichtigen. Letzteres können sehr junge Menschen per se schon nicht und bei ersterem reicht es eben nicht, sich für ein paar populäre Themen zu interessieren, sonst geht man sehr leicht Populisten auf den Leim.
(Zumal nach meiner Erfahrung selbst die meisten Erwachsenen große Probleme haben, auch nur von einem Problem mehr als eine Seite vollständig nachzuvollziehen.)


----------



## MomentInTime (24. November 2014)

Amon schrieb:


> Manche sind mit 18 nicht mal reif genug zum wählen und jetzt sollen auch noch Blagen wählen dürfen?! Ich hoffe mal nicht dass das durch kommt. Die regen sich dann wahrscheinlich noch auf dass da nicht Justin Biber auf dem Wahlzettel steht. Wenn ich mir so ansehe was hier so an grenzdebilen Jungvolk durch die Straßen läuft und dann daran denke dass die wählen dürften bekomme ich Angst.



Ja, aber du musst dir auch mal die Frage stellen, ob Reife überhaupt ein Kriterium ist.
Also, wenn man sich mal vergegenwärtigt, dass niemand volljähriges für seine Wahl rechenschaftspflichtig
ist, und selbst dann wählen dürfte, wenn er zugekokst zur Wahlkabine kriecht; dann ist es doch zumindest
nachvollziehbar, wenn die Kids aufstehen und ungeachtet der Vorbehalte, die manche bezüglich deren Reife
haben, Wahlrecht einfordern.

Kommenden Donnerstag, den 27.11.2014, um 19 Uhr findet übrigens im Mumble
ein Online-Diskussionsabend mit dem Thema "Abschaffung des Mindestwahlalters?"
statt – da kann man sich mit einklinken und zuhören oder mitdiskutieren.
Mumble-Raum-Direktlink: http://bit.do/UNSV [Pfad: Nordrhein-Westfalen/Fraktion/Zuhörer]

Mumble ist ein freies, offenes, kostenloses Programm, mit dem man
online quasi sowas wie Telefon-Konferenzen bzw. Audio-Chats abhalten
kann; wie man es installiert und verwendet, ist hier erklärt.


----------



## MomentInTime (4. Dezember 2014)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Kommenden Donnerstag, den 27.11.2014, um 19 Uhr findet übrigens im Mumble
> ein Online-Diskussionsabend mit dem Thema "Abschaffung des Mindestwahlalters?"
> statt – da kann man sich mit einklinken und zuhören oder mitdiskutieren.



Falls ihr's verpasst habt: Hier ist übrigens die Aufnahme des Online-Diskussionsabends:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0p4gOrI1SNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## QUAD4 (4. Dezember 2014)

ich bin auch dafür das ungeborene wählen dürfen. viel schlimmer als jetzt kann es doch eh nicht mehr kommen. die masse der menschen ist doch eh inkompetent zu wählen 

zynismus off


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (4. Dezember 2014)

Welcher Mensch würde denn heutzutage unter 18 wählen gehen? Ich, zum Beispiel. Menschen die sich für Politik interessieren. Ich glaube kaum, dass "Ungeborene" bzw. Kinder (6-10) wählen gehen. Ich hoffe, ich mache deutlich, worauf ich hinaus will. ^^


----------



## QUAD4 (4. Dezember 2014)

nur weil man sich für politik "interessiert" heisst das nicht das man auch wählen kann.
außerdem können kinder zwischen 6-10 sehr wohl "wählen" gehen bzw. gebracht werden. von den eltern zB. dann würden die in den meisten fällen das wählen was die eltern auch wählen. ob das gut ist, ist ne andere frage. aus meiner sich genauso bescheuert.

die heutigen demokratien sind aus meiner sicht idiokratien. aber jetzt wirds amtlich 

wenn man vor einer wahl erwachsene lügen und täuschen kann, dann kann man das mit kindern noch einfacher.

eine wahl zu haben zwischen cdu, spd, grüne, linke,fdp und die avd ist nicht wirklich eine wahl wenn alle das selbe machen und versprechen hinterher gebrochen werden. den meisten ist das nicht bewusst aber es gibt in deutschland keine libertäre partei, mehr. in wirklichkeit wählen die leute parteien die über sie im nachhinein bestimmen bzw. regieren


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (4. Dezember 2014)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> nur weil man sich für politik "interessiert" heisst das nicht das man auch wählen kann.
> außerdem können kinder zwischen 6-10 sehr wohl "wählen" gehen bzw. gebracht werden. von den eltern zB. dann würden die in den meisten fällen das wählen was die eltern auch wählen. ob das gut ist, ist ne andere frage. aus meiner sich genauso bescheuert.
> 
> die heutigen demokratien sind aus meiner sicht idiokratien. aber jetzt wirds amtlich
> ...


Ich meinte nicht, dass Kinder wählen GEHEN oder FAHREN, sondern, dass sie es nicht wollen


----------



## Joselman (4. Dezember 2014)

Bei 20.000 Lobbyisten alleine in Brüssel! gibt es tatsächlich noch Leute die glauben das Parteien bzw. Politiker uns "regieren".


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Dezember 2014)

Sollen die mal machen. Wer glaubt dass sich politisch deswegen Irgendetwas ändern würde ist m.M.n. sehr naiv. 
Die uns Regieren wurden nie gewählt und sitzen auch nicht im Bundestag.


----------



## QUAD4 (5. Dezember 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht, dass Kinder wählen GEHEN oder FAHREN, sondern, dass sie es nicht wollen


schon klar. aber selbst von wollen kann man nicht reden weil die eh keinen plan haben. dazu müsste man denen alles erklären und dann fragen. das ganze ist aber eh ne farce.



Joselman schrieb:


> Bei 20.000 Lobbyisten alleine in Brüssel! gibt es tatsächlich noch Leute die glauben das Parteien bzw. Politiker uns "regieren".


schon klar. die konzerne brauchen aber den staat um zu regieren. ohne staat gehts nicht.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Sollen die mal machen. Wer glaubt dass sich politisch deswegen Irgendetwas ändern würde ist m.M.n. sehr naiv.
> Die uns Regieren wurden nie gewählt und sitzen auch nicht im Bundestag.


so siehts aus.


----------



## pizzazz (5. Dezember 2014)

hallo - dass nur erwachsene wählen können, erklärt sich doch wohl von selbst, schliesslich hat der gesetzgeber diese beiden begriffe ja per definition aneinandergekoppelt!

wenn also personen unter 18 wählen dürfen sollen, dann muss man die altersgrenze zum erwachsenendasein (volljährigkeit) juristisch herabsetzen, was ja ncht zum ersten mal geschehen ist. alles andere wäre unlogisch. und die, die die aktion angestossen haben, sind zu blöd, das zu erkennen.


----------



## Amon (14. Dezember 2014)

Naja, vielleicht machen sie dass ja noch. Dann ist man halt mit 14 oder 16 schon volljährig und dann haben sie junges, neues und vor allem wieder dummes Stimmvieh. Wir Alten werden denen zu gefährlich, die FDP ist ja schon weg vom Fenster und wenn jetzt bald das Lügengebilde mit dem Fachkräftemangel (den man unbedingt mit Ausländern füllen muss und mit dem man die Invasion die zur Zeit durch sogenannte Flüchtlinge in dieses Land stattfindet begründet) dann werden demnächst CDU/CSU, SPD, Ökospinner und DDR Sozialisten übelst zu knabbern haben. Warum steckt man denn die AfD in die braune Schublade? Weil sie gefährlich ist! Aber sie ist nicht gefährlich weil sie aus diesem Land wieder einen Nazi-Staat machen will, nein, sie ist gefährlich weil sie den angestammten Parteien die Wähler weg nimmt. Das Volk hat langsam die Schnauze voll von Stillstand, Überwachung, Besatzung und Kontrolle durch die Siegermächte usw.. Junge Menschen in dem Alter sind halt noch formbar in Bezug auf ihre politische Einstellung.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Dezember 2014)

Amon schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht machen sie dass ja noch. Dann ist man halt mit 14 oder 16 schon volljährig und dann haben sie junges, neues und vor allem wieder dummes Stimmvieh.



14 Jahre würde sicher auch denn einen oder anderen Kindschänder freuen: "Wo ist euer Problem? Die ist doch 14 und somit volljährig." 
Und es könnte sich dann auch keiner mehr darüber echauffieren wenn eine 14 jährige bereits schwanger würde.

Nur mit der Schulpflicht, da könnte es dann was schwieriger werden.


----------



## hbf878 (18. Dezember 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> 14 Jahre würde sicher auch denn einen oder anderen Kindschänder freuen: "Wo ist euer Problem? Die ist doch 14 und somit volljährig."
> Und es könnte sich dann auch keiner mehr darüber echauffieren wenn eine 14 jährige bereits schwanger würde.
> 
> Nur mit der Schulpflicht, da könnte es dann was schwieriger werden.


Mindestwahlalter =/= Volljährigkeit. Kommunalwahlen bspw. sind meist ab 16, in Österreich darf man sogar schon mit 16 das EP wählen. Volljährigkeit erreicht man trotzdem erst mit Abschluss des 18. Lebensjahres. Schulpflicht endet übrigens nach 9 oder 10 Jahren Schulbesuch, ist also unabhängig vom Alter.


----------



## Amon (19. Dezember 2014)

Und um es mal ganz krass zu sagen, nach deutschem Recht sind die Mädels ab 14 fuckable. Darf nur kein Abhängigkeitsverhältnis sein.


----------



## Nickles (14. Januar 2015)

Wie wäre es wenn zuerst sichergestellt wird dass wieder was wählbares dar ist?
gibt 4 blöcke

Neoliberale Spinner CDUCSUSPDFDPGRÜNE
Unbekannte Linke
Rechtes gesocks
Kleinpartein die vollkommen irrelevant sind

Alles Müll was soll man da denn bitte wählen ?


----------



## Amon (14. Januar 2015)

Neoliberale Spinner CDUCSUSPDFDPGRÜNE
Linkes gesocks
Rechtes gesocks
Kleinpartein die vollkommen irrelevant sind

I fixed it for you 

Aber ansonsten eine berechtigte Frage, was soll man wählen...Dass uns alle Parteien bescheißen sollte klar sein, Wahlversprechen sind nach bekanntgabe des Ergebnisses nicht mal mehr das Papier wert auf dem sie stehen. Vernünftige Politik wird auch nicht gemacht sondern nur halbgare *******. Das liegt aber nicht daran dass die Politik das Volk / die Bürger primär ausmisten will sondern daran dass sie es in relativ kurzer Zeit machen müssen. Stichwort Legislaturperiode. Hier in Deutschland wählen wir alle 5 Jahre eine neue Regierung, also machen die regierenden Parteien nur das was 5 Jahre hält weil ja dann eventuell wer anders an der Regierung ist. Dabei haben wir hier Probleme wo man eigentlich auf Jahrzehnte hinaus Pläne machen müsste, ich nenne jetzt einfach mal die Energiewende als Beispiel.

Was man aber gar nicht machen darf ist nicht zur Wahl zu gehen! Das ist der größte Fehler überhaupt! Klar, ich seh das auch so dass man bei unseren Parteien auch nur die Wahl hat zwischen Pest und Cholera, aber da sucht man sich halt die Partei dann raus die nicht ganz so ******* für einen ist. Was ich persönlich ja absolut nicht verstehe sind diese ganzen Stammwähler. Ist das dann überhaupt noch eine Wahl? Da könnte sich Frau Merkel bei der nächsten Wahl hinstellen und ganz klar sagen "Wenn ihr uns wählt erhöhen wir die Mehrwertsteuer auf 28%." Dem Stammwähler wäre das doch scheißegal! Der würde sein Kreuz bei der CDU machen weil er ja schon immer sein Kreuz bei der CDU gemacht hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2015)

Nickles schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn zuerst sichergestellt wird dass wieder was wählbares dar ist?
> gibt 4 blöcke
> 
> Neoliberale Spinner CDUCSUSPDFDPGRÜNE
> ...



Wie wäre es mit den Kleinparteien, damit sie nicht länger klein sind? 
Wer nichts "unbekanntes" und nichts "kleines" wählen möchte, dem bleibt wohl nur etwas "großes bekanntes". Funktionieren kann Demokratie so aber nicht.




Amon schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten eine berechtigte Frage, was soll man wählen...Dass uns alle Parteien bescheißen sollte klar sein, Wahlversprechen sind nach bekanntgabe des Ergebnisses nicht mal mehr das Papier wert auf dem sie stehen.



Die meisten Wahlversprechen sind schon vor den Wahlen nicht das Papier wert, auf dem sie stehen. 95% der Leute, die hinterher enttäuscht sind, sind vorher einfach auf verschwurbelte Formulierungen reingefallen. Klare Lügen erlaubt sich so gut wie kein Politiker der großen Parteien mehr. Nur viel Süßholzgeraspel, was sie denn alles gut und toll finden würden. "Gut finden" heißt aber nicht "selber machen" oder gar "priorisieren". Wer sich die Mühe macht, nachzugucken, was die Parteien anderen Zielgruppen als der eigenen versprechen, findet meist jede Menge kaum vereinbare Dinge, die sie "gut finden". Zumindest das Geld für alles ist nie da. Aber irgendwo unter dem Schleim finden sich bei den großen 3-4 auch Aussagen dazu, was man "machen wird" oder "anstrebt" (bei der Linken auf Bundesebene eher nicht, aber die wissen auch, dass sie nichts machen werden können). DAS sind echte Wahlversprechen (und nicht nur Wahlversprecher) und die meisten Parteien versuchen diese auch, soweit das in Koalitionen möglich ist, umzusetzen.
Wer natürlich nur die größten Sprücheklopfer aus dem Vorwahl-Monat berücksichtigt, der geht halt populistischen Formulierungen auf den Leim 



> Vernünftige Politik wird auch nicht gemacht sondern nur halbgare *******. Das liegt aber nicht daran dass die Politik das Volk / die Bürger primär ausmisten will sondern daran dass sie es in relativ kurzer Zeit machen müssen. Stichwort Legislaturperiode. Hier in Deutschland wählen wir alle 5 Jahre eine neue Regierung, also machen die regierenden Parteien nur das was 5 Jahre hält weil ja dann eventuell wer anders an der Regierung ist.



Die Zusammenfassung im ersten Satz ist imho genauso daneben, wei die Zahlen im letzten 



> Dabei haben wir hier Probleme wo man eigentlich auf Jahrzehnte hinaus Pläne machen müsste, ich nenne jetzt einfach mal die Energiewende als Beispiel.



Auch da braucht sich der Wähler eigentlich nicht zu beschweren. Die Grünen sind in den 90ern mit Erneuerbaren Energien und Atomausstieg angetreten. Sie haben das EEG eingeführt und einen gleitenden Atomausstieg im Konsens mit der Industrie ausgehandelt. Später sind Union und FDP mit der Aussage angetreten, dass neue Energien Schrott und Atomkraftwerke unverzichtbar sind. Und nachdem sie dafür gewählt wurden, haben sie den Atomausstieg abgeblasen und später erst die Solarbranche und dann die Offshore-Windkraft vor die Wand gefahren - Wählerauftrag erfüllt.
Ausgerechnet an der Stelle kann man der Politik nur einen Wortbruch vorwerfen, nämlich Merkels äußerst kostspieligen Ausstieg vom Ausstieg aus dem Ausstieg nach Fukushima. Der seinerzeit aber in so ziemlich jeder Umfrage und statistischen Untersuchung eine mehrheitliche Zustimmung in der Bevölkerung gefunden. Wenn Leute erst Jahre nachdem sie über hochkomplexe Themen abgestimmt haben, damit anfangen, über diese nachzudenken, dann kann man es den Politikern nur bedingt übel nehmen, dass sie ihr Fähnchen in den neuen Mehrheits-Wind drehen.



> Was man aber gar nicht machen darf ist nicht zur Wahl zu gehen! Das ist der größte Fehler überhaupt! Klar, ich seh das auch so dass man bei unseren Parteien auch nur die Wahl hat zwischen Pest und Cholera, aber da sucht man sich halt die Partei dann raus die nicht ganz so ******* für einen ist. Was ich persönlich ja absolut nicht verstehe sind diese ganzen Stammwähler. Ist das dann überhaupt noch eine Wahl? Da könnte sich Frau Merkel bei der nächsten Wahl hinstellen und ganz klar sagen "Wenn ihr uns wählt erhöhen wir die Mehrwertsteuer auf 28%." Dem Stammwähler wäre das doch scheißegal! Der würde sein Kreuz bei der CDU machen weil er ja schon immer sein Kreuz bei der CDU gemacht hat.



Wenn schon konservativ, dann auch bei der Wahlentscheidung 
Was ich aber noch weniger verstehe ist die Breite Masse derjenigen, die die Union selbst nicht mögen, aber wegen Merkel trotzdem wählen. Dabei würde diese Verhalten in unserem Wahlsystem selbst dann keinen Sinn ergeben, wenn es einen Unterschied zwischen "Merkel" und "Union" gäbe und den gibt es nicht einmal 
Da sollte man nun wirklich bei den anderen größeren Parteien gucken, ob es nicht etwas gibt, was eher in die eigene Richtung geht. Muss ja nicht an die Macht kommen und alle seine Forderungen durchsetzen (das wäre wirklich bei keiner Partei wünschenswert). Aber vielleicht reicht es im Rahmen einer Koalition für das wichtigste Ziel oder die großen Parteien werden zumindest hellhörig? Atomausstieg hat Merkel auch erst für sich entdeckt, als die Grünen in Umfragen auf einmal an den 30% kratzten und die SPD erinnert sich jedesmal dann daran, dass sie vorgibt, eine "Arbeiterpartei" zu sein, wenn die Linke über 10% geht. (Auf die Wechselwirkung zwischen AfD und Stammtisch-Rechten in der CSU/CDU will ich mal lieber nicht eingehen, in der Hoffnung, dass möglichst wenige eine nationalistische Richtung anstreben...)
Es macht also durchaus Sinn, kleinere Parteien zu wählen, wenn einem deren Kernpunkte wichtig erscheinen.


----------

